# [EVDL] clutchless



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
> Whose coupler was in the photo you sent? Details?
> JLC

That was mine, you can find some more details on my website. I haven't
had a chance to test it for more than a few runs up and down my
driveway on a single battery so I really can't tell how well it will
hold up over time. My thought while building it was to retain as much
damping as possible to save my fragile Fiat transmission.

-Peter
-- 
www.electric-lemon.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

4M miles in 1 year!? So, was that pretty much a constant .6 mach 24
hours a day, or did you take breaks? My God, how long is your commute!?

(I could keep making bad jokes, but those two seem sufficient.)



> Jay Caplan wrote:
> > Osmo,
> > My LeCar with a solid coupler just failed. The splined shaft stripped out of
> > the coupler after a year and 4M miles.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

does it get easier to "down shift" with a clutch and flywheel set up?
I am using a clutchless lash up and I can "up shift" pretty good, but down
shifting is a bear.
Can someone comment?
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Date: Sat, 30 Aug 2008 16:43:26 -0700
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] clutchless
> 
> does it get easier to "down shift" with a clutch and flywheel set up?
> I am using a clutchless lash up and I can "up shift" pretty good, but down
> shifting is a bear.
> Can someone comment?


Yes - it's very easy to downshift with a working clutch - people do it in ICE cars all the time. Some people claim that going clutchless works fine with EVs, and some have trouble. It probably depends on the particular transmission. ( and, how much of rush you are in to change gears).

Phil

> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_________________________________________________________________
Talk to your Yahoo! Friends via Windows Live Messenger. Find out how.
http://www.windowslive.com/explore/messenger?ocid=TXT_TAGLM_WL_messenger_yahoo_082008
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why do you want to downshift? Unless you have a very steep hill, a properly 
designed electric motor has the torque to handle it easily. And you don't 
need to downshift to turn corners, either.

Joseph H. Strubhar

Web: www.gremcoinc.com

E-mail: [email protected]
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Sam Shepherd" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, August 30, 2008 4:43 PM
Subject: [EVDL] clutchless


> does it get easier to "down shift" with a clutch and flywheel set up?
> I am using a clutchless lash up and I can "up shift" pretty good, but down
> shifting is a bear.
> Can someone comment?
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - http://www.avg.com
Version: 8.0.169 / Virus Database: 270.6.14/1643 - Release Date: 8/30/2008 
5:18 PM

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey,

Just like in an ICE version in order to "syncro-shift" you need to match RPM either by waiting for the trans input to reach the engine speed or by bringing up the engine speed to match the trans input speed. 
I know that running up the E motor RPM then letting it drop off is quite a challenge in that an E motor is slow to decrease in RPM.
Unless you're set up for regen, why downshift?

My .02 
Cruiser



> Sam Shepherd <[email protected]> wrote:
> does it get easier to "down shift" with a clutch and flywheel set up?
> I am using a clutchless lash up and I can "up shift" pretty good, but down
> shifting is a bear.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

With my clutchless VW Rabbit, I just blip the throttle very quickly, then 
put light pressure on the gearshift until the revs match and it drops into 
the lower gear. Of course you must be moving at a ground speed that will not 
over rev your motor in the lower gear.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Quote: "Of course you must be moving at a ground speed that will not* 
*over rev your motor in the lower gear."*

As I emerge from the ICE Age, I am going to have to *force myself to NOT 
down-shift* in the hopes of slowing down my first EV, a Chevy S-10.
Doing so would surely take me to the brink of blowing my new (and quite 
expensive) motor.

Down-shifting to gain mechanical advantage in the climbing of a hill 
(read that - mountain!) will still likely need to be done.
I kept the clutch for that purpose. Time will tell, and experience will 
dictate how I build EV #2.
Bob




> Al wrote:
> > With my clutchless VW Rabbit, I just blip the throttle very quickly, then
> > put light pressure on the gearshift until the revs match and it drops into
> > the lower gear.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This should end this even on going debate,,,if you want a clutch,,put one in, if you dont, leave it out 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111213/a3f0b87b/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Are you saying you don't see any difference in acceleration between 
using 1st (or 2nd) and 4th under any of your test scenarios? MW



> Dennis J wrote:
> 
> > Since we're on this subject, I'd like to share my opinion and
> > experience on this subject including eliminating the transmission.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This was really more about range than acceleration, but =

1st gear is ~ 20:1 ratio, 2nd ~ 12:1 so I never use them.
There may have been better acceleration in 3rd, but it would rev up to 4500=
rpm so quick, that I would be looking to shift right away.
4th had plenty of power to get me going and didn't have any measurable diff=
erence in range.

Thanks;
Dennis=
=

Elsberry, MO=
=

http://www.evalbum.com/1366
http://www.evalbum.com/3715=
=
=




-----Original Message-----
From: Martin WINLOW [mailto:[email protected]] =

Sent: Thursday, December 15, 2011 10:09 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] clutchless

Are you saying you don't see any difference in acceleration between =

using 1st (or 2nd) and 4th under any of your test scenarios? MW



> Dennis J wrote:
> 
> > Since we're on this subject, I'd like to share my opinion and =
> 
> ...


----------

